# Issue with invalid documents when documents are fine



## Maderacopy (Nov 24, 2015)

I've had issues with the partner app since I started a week ago. I went to try to use it and while in a particular city it errored out and came up Error Invalid Documents, visit partners.uber and check all your documents are active. I did exactly what it stated and I found all my documents were active. I sent uber a tweet letting them know my situation and they even verified that all my documents are active. I went back toward the uber activation center in Fresno and once I got closer it worked.

Here is what it comes down to. The app works in Fresno, Madera and Chowchilla. Once I get to Merced through Sacramento it does not work at all. I have a huge thread of emails to uber support and everyone tells me the same thing. The last guy said it must be an outage in my area. I responded back then my area must be from Merced to Sacramento and it is funny that I see a lot of people working on the rider app. 

I'm lost, and I can't seem to get answers from Uber support. Thinking about trying Lyft soon. Someone please help.


----------

